# Hướng dẫn cách đeo cặp supreme phong cách



## duseovntop (4/11/21)

Hướng dẫn cách đeo cặp supreme phong cách Để nói đến một trong những dòng túi vải mà được các bạn trẻ ưa chuộng hiện nay thì túi đeo chéo Supreme sẽ Giỏ da đựng quà tếtđược kể tên đầu tiên. Đặc biệt, loại túi này được những bạn có gu ăn mặc và dân hiphop rất yêu thích. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Những chiếc túi đeo chéo nam supreme mang một phong cách riêng biệt không thể lẫn vào đâu được. Đó là sự sặc sỡ, cá tính và trẻ trung và chính điều ấy đã đánh trúng tâm lý và xu hướng của người trẻ. Thế nhưng cách đeo cặp Supreme cũng vô cùng quan trọng đó nhé. Bạn có thể sử dụng túi với nhiều tạo kiểu và dáng đeo khác nhau để phù hợp với phong cách của bạn. Hãy tham khảo những cách đeo dưới đây nhé. 1. Cách đeo cặp supreme – Đeo trước ngực Kiểu đeo này rất thích hợp cho những set đồ cá tính và với những chiếc áo một màu, chẳng hạn nhưGiỏ quà bằng da trắng toàn bộ hoặc vàng toàn bộ. Khi đeo trước ngực với những kiểu áo này thì bạn có thể thu hút ánh nhìn và sự chú ý của người đối diện với mình hơn. Với những mẫu áo được vẽ hình hoặc trang trí ở mặt sau, cách đeo này cũng rất hợp lý. Bởi vì nó vừa giúp tạo sự sành điệu mà lại phô ra được những nét đẹp ở mặt sau áo với những người phía sau bạn. cách đeo cặp supreme Ngoài ra, với những bạn nam mà chở người yêu thì đeo túi ở trước ngực giúp bạn vừa tiện trong việc lấy đồ đạc mà lại không làm cho cô gái của mình cảm thấy vướng víu. Nhờ điều ấy cô gái có thể ôm bạn chặt hơn và tạo một khung cảnh vô cùng ngôn tình, lãng mạn. 2. Đeo bụng Những mẫu túi đeo chéo Supreme đa năng thì ngoài đeo chéo ra bạn còn có thể đeo bụng nữa. Kiểu đeo này thích hợp khi bạn muốn phô ra nét đẹp trên chiếc áo mình mặc mà vẫn giữ được nét trẻ trung, cá tính và năng động vốn có. Nó rất phù hợp khi kết hợp với các bộ đồ mang phong cách hiphop, rộng rãi và hiện đại. Thường thì các chiếc túi có kiểu dáng bầu dục sẽ được sử dụng để đeo bụng nhiều hơn. Bởi vì chúng thường được thiết kế ngăn theo chiều dài của túi, nó giúp người đeo dễ dàng và thuận tiện khi sử dụng. 3. Cách đeo cặp supreme – Đeo sau lưng Kiểu đeo sau lưng cũng là một kiểu rất được ưa thích và sử dụng nhiều bởi các bạn trẻ hiện nay. Nó gợi lên vẻ phóng khoáng, khỏe khoắn và trẻ trung. Những chiếc túi supreme đầy màu sắc sau lưng sẽ giúp các chàng thêm tự tin khi dảo bước trên phố. Với những bạn nam có độ tuổi khoảng 17 – 18, dáng đeo này sẽ tạo cho bạn một chút vẻ tinh nghịch và phá cách.Nó đúng với cái chất mạnh mẽ và nhiệt huyết của các chàng trai đang trưởng thành. 4. Đeo chéo ngang hông Túi đeo chéo supreme dùng để đeo chéo ngang hông thường sẽ là những mẫu túi có dáng vuông, hộp và có kích thước hơi rộng một chút. Cách đeo này tạo cho bạn vẻ thư sinh xen lẫn một chút style và sành điệu tạo nên sự năng động và hiện đại. Nếu bạn là một chàng trai có phong cách hiện đại nhưng thích sự nhẹ nhàng, hiền hòa trong trang phục thì đây là một dáng đeo dành riêng cho bạn. Qua đây bạn cũng đã biết rằng là mỗi cách đeo túi cũng phản ánh và bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệp thể hiện một phong cách riêng và một mục đích riêng. Bạn kết hợp kiểu đeo phù hợp với bộ trang phục của mình để tạo nên một nét tổng quan thu hút và hài hòa nhé.


----------

